# Google entfernt 21 infizierte Apps aus dem Android Market



## Newsfeed (2 März 2011)

Die Apps waren mit einem Exploit ausgestattet, um den vollen Zugriff auf ein Android-Gerät zu erhalten und Nutzerdaten auszuspähen und an einen Server zu senden.

Weiterlesen...


----------

